# Wofür DMARC, wenn SPF gesetzt ist



## suntrop (1. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mich gestern etwas ins Thema „eingelesen“. Auf meinem Server habe ich SPF und DKIM Einträge gesetzt. 
Das Argument _für_ DMARC ist immer, man kann regeln, was mit „fremden/unbekannten Absender“ passieren soll.
Aber mache ich das nicht schon im SPF Eintrag mit zB „-all“? Das sollte doch dem Empfänger Server sagen, lehne Mails von nicht im SPF Eintrag gesetzten Servern ab.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,

um Wikipedia zu zitieren:


> A DMARC policy allows a sender's domain to indicate that their emails are protected by SPF and/or DKIM
> [...]
> SPF checks that the IP address of the sending server is authorized by the owner of the domain that appears in the SMTP MAIL FROM command. (The email address in MAIL FROM is also called envelope-from or 5321.MailFrom.) In addition to requiring that the SPF check pass, DMARC additionally checks that 5321.MailFrom aligns with 5322.From.



Sprich: DMARC ist eine Erweiterung, die auf DKIM und SPF basiert.

Grüsse,
BK

Quelle: DMARC - Wikipedia


----------



## suntrop (4. Februar 2019)

Oh wow, ein Link zu Wikipedia. Tolle Leistung!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,

ich kann dir auch gerne den relevanten Ausschnitt übersetzen:
DMARC prüft zusätzlich zum SPF noch, ob die Mail-From-Adresse mit der gesendeten From-Adresse übereinstimmt und ist somit restriktiver.

Grüsse,
BK


----------

